# Dicetel



## Guest (Apr 9, 1999)

Hi allI am new here, and wanted to find out if anyone is taking Dicetel? Went to the Dr. again today (been told I have IBS, live with it by 3 different docs). I am at the point where I am afraid to eat or leave my house. She gave me Dicetel, told me to try it out and let her know if it helps. I'm very frustrated that she did not do anything before this, and am wondering if there are any side effects that I should know about. I'm IBS-D, and have a lot of trouble with the pain that comes during an episode as well. (I'm wondering how bad labour must be if having IBS hurts like this!!)


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 1999)

I was precribed Dicetel, also. My dad looked up the possible side effects in either the Merck Manual or a Pharmacists guide (can't remember which). What he told me is as follows...Dryness of mouth, constipation, dizziness, head aches and abdominal pain. It is not recommended for people who experience blurred vision or dizziness. I took myself off of it because I experience dizziness, so I cannot tell you if it would have worked for me or not. It's worth a try. Let me know how it goes. I'm curious. I am using a nutritional approach with supplements like calcium, acidophilus etc. Check out www.nooduitgang.com if interested. It's working great for me...we are different, though. Good luck! Chloe


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 1999)

Thanks for the reply Chloe. I went off to the pharmacist and asked for the Health Watch print out for Dicetel. It says that there are no known side effects for that med. I find this completely unbelievable, this is the first medication I have ever heard of that has no side effects. Anyway, I took one to try it out tonight with dinner. I'm not too fond of having to drink a big glass of water with it though : ) I'll keep you informed.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 1999)

Sprout, It's that nonsense 'Health Watch' printout that prompted me to ask my dad to look it up. As you can imagine, both my father and I went directly to the nearest Shoppers Drug Mart to report the error. It's being 'looked into'. You must drink a lot of water with dicetel to avoid a gassy, bloated feeling. Also, this drug can take up to 3 weeks to take effect, so don't get discouraged to quickly. Thanks so much for keeping me posted. My hope is that this works for you...if not, there are many knowledgable people on this BB who are always happy to offer great suggestions and all the support you need. Chloe


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

I was on Dicetel when it first arrived a number of years ago.It acts like an anti-cholinergic drug in that it tries to simmer down the nerves in your gut so they don't 'fire' so often. It's true that it does not have the side effects that a true anti-cholinergic drug does. It however must be taken with a liquid because it is a very alkaline drug and it will burn your stomach lining. Never take it lying down or just before bed.Some people have had great success with it. Other's the real anti-cholinergic drugs like anti-depressants work better.I was under the impression that Dicetel is not available in the US. Has this changed?J*


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 1999)

Hi folks-- I have to take lots of water with my citracel and I have found that luke warm water goes down lots easier. Hope that helps with the dicetel.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 1999)

I took dicetel for a couple of months. I did not suffer any side effects from it, just as my doctor said. He also told me that this medication only works on 30% of those that take it. However, it didn't do me any good because what I had was not IBS. ------------------ Quickmoves make you move quick!







[This message has been edited by Donna (edited 04-09-99).]


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 1999)

I am Canadian and haven't heard too much about Dicetel on this site or others. It really doesn't have any side effects? I'm very sorry for the misinformation and am glad it was corrected. Again, my apologies.Sincerely, Chloe


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 1999)

Thanks to everyone for the replies! I have only taken one pill (last night with dinner) but I didn't like the feeling I had in my tummy all night. Not crampy, but uneasy. I also had 3 bowel movements between dinner and 6:30 this morning, which isn't normal for me. After I wake up is when I usually get hit, I only get really "good" episodes after dinner once to twice every 4 or 5 months. Let me know if anyone is interested in hearing updates. By the way, I am 25, IBS-D 6 years, Canadian, Female


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

Dicetal is pinaverium bromide. It is a calcium channel blocker for the gut. I donï¿½t think it has any side effects outside the GI tract and I donï¿½t think one of them is dry mouth. I donï¿½t understand the connection to blurred vision or dizziness. It sounds as if these interactions are for an anti-cholinergic drug and not for pinaverium.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 1999)

I do not wish to argue with anyone. Only provide any help that I can. That said, anyone inerested in the potential side effects of Dicetel should look it up in the 'Compendium of Pharmacuticals and Specialties'. I looked it up, myself, this morning. I will not post about what I read to avoid being attacked. I only encourage interested people to look it up. Sad that it has come to this. Chloe


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Chloe,Don't feel bad about posting things here. It's just a forum for ideas and support. Try not to feel like other's are 'flaming' you. We're just adding our own knowledge and experience.J*


----------



## Missycat (Apr 3, 1999)

Please post what you found, Chloe - I'm interested. I'll come to your aid if you get "flamed"!







------------------"Humor is your own smile surprising you in the mirror." *Missycat*


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 1999)

Jeffrey, Thanks. I'm just under a lot of stress lately with the death of a friend and illness in the family. I'm flying to B.C next weekend for a month to help my family. I'm definitly over-sensitive lately. Know of any good stress relieving techniques? Sprout, according to the book mentioned above, Dicetel would sooner cause constipation. I think the BM's last night are unrelated to the Dicetel, but I could wrong...keep an eye on it. It never hurts to record any changes (good and bad) that you see in yourself when starting a new medicine. The imformation could help your doctor in making the decision of whether or not to keep you on Dicetel or try something else. Despite the fact that we all have IBS in common, we are all unique and, as you can see on this BB, there is no one thing that works for everyone. Please do keep us posted. Chloe


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 1999)

Missycat, The book says that in addition to the possible side effects I listed above it can also aggravate glaucoma (if you already have it), you can experince varying degrees of urinary hesitancy, it's safety for use during pregnancy has not been established and that if you experince blurred vision or dizziness while taking this drug, you should avoid activities that require mental alertness such as driving and operating heavy machinery. There was also a list saying that people with certain conditions should avoid the drug. I didn't look too hard at that part and won't have access to that book again until I return from B.C. five weeks from now. I will photo copy that page and post it word for word upon my return. You're an angel, Missycat!Chloe


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

The information is clearly suspect. Are you sure you are looking at pinaverium?


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 1999)

I still have the Dicetel in the medicine cabinet. It says it's Pinaverium Bromide. It's a Gastrointestinal Calcium Antagonist. I looked up Pinaverium Bromide. As I said before, I'm going to get a photo copy of the page, post it word for word and include page number and any other pertinant information. The above mentioned book is very highly respected as a reference guide to pharmaceuticals.Chloe


----------



## Missycat (Apr 3, 1999)

Okay - enough is enough - FLUX - GO TO HELL!Lord in Heaven, I don't know why in the world you need to be such an ass, but like I've said before: *IF YOU DON'T HAVE ANYTHING HELPFUL TO ADD, GO AWAY!**AND DON'T COME BACK UNTIL YOU DO!*------------------"Humor is your own smile surprising you in the mirror." *Missycat*


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 1999)

Flux, please refer to the Compendium of Pharmaceuticals and Specialties. The information is there. I'm sure you have access to these types of books.Chloe


----------



## kim_hurley (Sep 15, 2000)

I just got prescribed Dicetel...i'm kind of worried it make me worse or it wouldn't work at all. I have IBS-D for about a year now and i've suffered the whole time with it. if some one could tell me what it's suspose to do i would feel more better taking it.


----------



## Fuzzz (Jun 14, 2000)

Hi all I came back from the MD thursday and she wanted to give me this med....Dicitel(sp).We read the side effects(in the CPS) together, they were as Clhoe mentionned.The % were little compare to what it can do to help. She said that it would help with the cramps and the pain that I feel. I didn t take the prescription,as I hate taking meds and been going thru far without anything,no meds.Those past days shows me i should of at least take the paper.I will phone her next week!!!Good luck all------------------Fuzzz (confused,and want to get rid of IBS)


----------



## GBSfan (Sep 15, 2000)

I have taken Dicetel for almost 3 months. I can honestly say I had absolutely no side effects, but then I rarely do with any medication. Maybe I am just lucky. It has worked really well for me.


----------



## me3 (Jul 21, 2000)

I posted this on another thread that is going right now but I will copy it here.I have pain but that isn't the only thing Dicetel has helped with. I literally used to spend the morning in the bathroom. Started the morning with some bloating, cramps, and thin loose stools that went on and on (sorry to be graphic) till my system was emptied. Then afterwards a watery discharge that made it necessary to wear Lightdays and change them frequently. Now, normal BM without cramps, bloating, or discharge. On the box it says: "For the treatment and relief of symtoms associated with irritable bowel syndrome (IBS): abdominal pain, bowel disturbances, and intestinal discomfort. For the treatment of symtoms related to functional disorders of the biliary tract."From www.badgut.com Quote "As IBS is primarily a motility disorder, the use of motility regulators is indicated. These agents - pinaverium bromide (Dicetelï¿½) and trimebutine (Modulonï¿½) - help to restore the normal contraction process of the bowel.Dicetelï¿½, the most commonly prescribed medication in Canada for IBS, is a gastrointestinal specific calcium antagonist that works by blocking calcium uptake and regulating the muscle contractions in the bowel." I have been taking Dicetel since March 2000. I also changed to a low carbs diet and eliminated caffeine. It is working for me. I started with 1/2 tablet 3 times a day and am now down to 1/2 tablet in the a.m. (maintenance) I sometimes take a second 1/2 tablet if I eat someting I think I will react to.


----------

